# BBS CH Replicas or Similar?



## saloon42 (Nov 3, 2007)

Are there any reputable replica wheel manufacturers of the BBS CH or similar? I'm looking for a set of 19"x8.5" with a 35mm offset and 5-112 bolt pattern. If not, then where would be the best (price and reputation-wise) for genuine BBS CH wheels? Appreciate any direction provided, thanks.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH Replicas or Similar? (saloon42)*

http://www.lakeshorewheelandtire.com is where i got my wheels. and they are very very nice. couldnt be happier.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: BBS CH Replicas or Similar? (an_a6)*

Not to be an assh*le, but you'll want to be careful with those Chinese made replicas. I've seen and heard quite a few horror stories of people bending these rims fairly easily due to their poor quality. Now, I'm not saying that you will bend a wheel, but odds are not in your favor. When buying replica Audi wheels a great source is Hartmann Wheels (Italian made). They're more expensive than their Chinese counterpart, but they have a long list of satisfied customers. When I finally decide to get wheels, they will be my choice.
But, just be careful with yours... 


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 8:43 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## saloon42 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH Replicas or Similar? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I appreciate your advice. I too am worried about the quality of replica wheels as I've seen and heard a few stories about bent wheels and cracking. From looking around this board, Hartmann seems quite reputable but I'm not seeing much (design-wise) in the size I want (19x8.5 ET 35), except for the S8-454 which do come in the size. Thanks for your help though, appreciate it.









_Modified by saloon42 at 3:39 PM 11/4/2007_

_Modified by saloon42 at 3:39 PM 11/4/2007_


_Modified by saloon42 at 3:40 PM 11/4/2007_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: BBS CH Replicas or Similar? (saloon42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saloon42* »_Are there any reputable replica wheel manufacturers of the BBS CH or similar? I'm looking for a set of 19"x8.5" with a 35mm offset and 5-112 bolt pattern. If not, then where would be the best (price and reputation-wise) for genuine BBS CH wheels? Appreciate any direction provided, thanks.









The BBS CH's have had a big price drop this year. In a 19", they are now $475 each at Tirerack. These were over $600 each previously. You can be patient, and search the Classifieds, as they come up for sale from time to time. (I just sold my 18's last month).


----------

